# انشر اعلاناتك فى اكثر المواقع مشاهدة حيث التميز



## سلسبيل العصريه (26 يناير 2012)

*انشر إعلاناتك في أكثر المواقع مشاهدة *​ 
​ 
​ 
*حيث التميز *​ 
*ألان ولفترة محدودة نشر 100 إعلان بمبلغ 100 ريال*​ 
*نشر 250 اعلان بمبلغ 200 ريال*​ 
*نشر 500 اعلان بمبلغ 400 ريال*​ 
*+ صفحه خاصة باسمك عليها منتجاتك بالصور والفيديو*​ 
*+إعلانك على الفيس بوك*​ 
*+ إعلاناتك هاتكون معانا على صفحاتنا بشكل دائم*​ 
*وأعلن عن شركتك أو عن موقعك** أو منتجاتك*​ 
*استهداف الشرائح المختصة بعرض المنتج سلعة كانت أو خدمة أو توصيل رسالة ،وفى هذه النقطة تحديداً يكون العميل هو الذي يأتي لكم إلى منتجك وخدمتك بالسعي لمعرفة المزيد عنكو ليس أنت من تذهب في اتجاهه**.*​ 
​ 
*ملحوظة*​ 
*للإعلان في عدد اكبر من المنتديات والمواقع لدينا قاعدة كبيره من المواقع والمنتديات*​ 
*للسيدات التي تريد الإعلان عن منتجات يوجد لدينا قاعدة كبيره من مواقع ومنتديات نسائية*​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot] [/font]*​ 
​ 
*للاستفسار والمتابعة**[font=&quot] [/font]**برجاء الاتصال على رقم جوال*​ 
*من داخل السعودية **0562578180**[font=&quot]
[/font]**من خارج السعودية* *00966562578180*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: انشر اعلاناتك فى اكثر المواقع مشاهدة حيث التميز*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: انشر اعلاناتك فى اكثر المواقع مشاهدة حيث التميز*

سبحان الله


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: انشر اعلاناتك فى اكثر المواقع مشاهدة حيث التميز*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

